# My Piranha Webcam



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

We just got a new laptop that has a built in webcamera. Granted it's not the best but it gets the job done. I could never get one set up before, I had problems forwarding ports, etc.. I figured I'd tackle my failures tonight.....lol

Enjoy.....

Piranha Cam


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy crap- your tank is amazing!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

link is not working for me


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good but bad. Bad cause that sucks you can't see it but good cause it does not work for me either.









But know full well roccov ability to plant and maintain plants in a tank is second to few ta none.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Good but bad. Bad cause that sucks you can't see it but good cause it does not work for me either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words all..... I try hard and put in a ton of effort to keep this tank looking neat. Anyway, the cam is down because the lights are off.

The cam will run 4:45PM EST to 1:45AM EST. Check back tonight! I'll be doing a weekly cleaning and feeding around 6:00PM.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

orly? 4:45.... thats about now, i shall check this out whe nits up


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

My apologies ...... had some technical difficulties getting my laptop to use a static IP. Should be up and running now. Enjoy.....you may have to turn the quality up a bit 75......


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

man every time i see ur tank i wanna get a planted one
great job


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Great looking tank


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

not working for me


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Still not for me either??!?!?!
I tried like three times today!


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

worked for me once today but now no go


----------

